# Getting admission in Ryerson University



## Serendipity14 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi,

I have shorted listed following universities for pursuing MS (keeping in mind possibility):
1 - Ryerson University
2 - University of Guelph
3 - McMaster University
4 - University of Waterloo
5 - York University
6 - University of Toronto

I was really hoping to get admitted in Ryerson but I have told by a friend currently studying there that Ryerson receives thousands of international applications and barely a student makes it through. Is it true?

Also, I was wondering if such was the case then I shouldn't be even applying to other higher ranking universities 

P.S - I haven't yet visited a overseas consultant. Only after appearing for GRE, I am planning to approach the agency.


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Careful with overseas educational consultants. There are chronic issues here. They often propose sub par schools that pay them 30% of the tuition you pay the school. With these figures, it's hard to find unbiased advice.

Many international students need to switch schools after arriving in Canada, for this reason.

Party is over in January 2014. New rules on the way, many schools will no longer be eligible to get international student due to refused study permits.


----------



## Serendipity14 (Jun 24, 2013)

thinkering said:


> Party is over in January 2014. New rules on the way, many schools will no longer be eligible to get international student due to refused study permits.


Is it the same case with universities as well? Hard to believe universities paying commission to lure students.

Also, when you say "New rules..", can you please throw some light on what these new rules are?

Thanks


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If Ryerson is hard to get in, forget about UofT and Waterloo. They are top, Ryserson is not (for Computer Science).

The only way to find out if you make a chance or not, is to research the university and contact their international office. And first you need to find out if you qualify for their Masters program (if you have the prerequisites they need). Only if that's the case, it makes sense to apply.

Here you can find the prerequisites to get admission to the Masters program in Computer Science for Ryerson: computerscience - Graduate - Ryerson University

For Waterloo: Graduate Studies Calendar | University of Waterloo and International students | Graduate Studies


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Some universities also pay. In fact, some reputable universities have opened recruiting offices in Beijing. It's very good money.

So it means checking out the university independently.

As for new rules, only accredited institutions will have study permits approved in 2014... many poor quality schools will be bankrupted. 

This protects the international student, but the economy will take a hit on this one.


----------

